# Legacy of Excellence Conference 2008



## stryte (29 Jul 2008)

Rather than copying and pasting all the info please follow the below link which includes the registration form: http://winningmindtraining.com/seminarsworkshops/Legacy%20Conference.htm

Dates:          2008 September 7 to 9

Location:    Sheraton Cavalier Hotel,

                    2620 - 32 Ave N.E., Calgary, Alberta

                    (403) 291-0107  www.sheratoncalgary.ca

                    Rooms $169.00 per night.

                    Ask for Winning Mind Training rate.

Costs:  (Includes Lunch each day.)     

Legacy of Excellence Conference -  $395.00 (plus GST)

Legacy of Excellence Conference AND Psychology of Use of Force Seminar September 10, 2008. - $475.00 (plus GST)

Psychology of Use of Force Seminar September 10. - $125.00 (plus GST)


----------

